# Kelty Big Basin Hydration Pack



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2010)

I bought this on a whim at Target on clearance in large part because I have a Kelty Redwing and Kelty makes great products. Just a note: I have never bought my "outdoor gear" from Target and go to EMS or LL Bean generally. I knew the brand, looked it over, and felt that I could use this. I have had no problems and it is a nice addition for shorter hikes and for general outside activities. 

First, there have been some gripes about this model--mainly due to "leaking gaskets" and problems with the bladder not allowing water to come into the tube. When I saw these reviews, the first thing I did when I took the bag out was to fill the bladder and gently press to see if there were any leaks. None. I will note that you do have to tighten the hatch very tightly and be sure that it is oriented at the TOP of the bladder as you insert it into the bag. I took it out for a three hour walk and no leaks and no water problems. The mouth piece does have a blue rubber cap that you keep on it to prevent water from coming out and keeping it clean, so be sure to remove it when you want a drink. It worked very well. 

In terms of the design of the bag, it is the largest hydration pack of this type I have seen. It has 590 cubic inches of carrying space and includes a 2 L bladder that sits inside the back portion of the bag. EMS has one that only has half as much cargo space. This little pack is good for shorter hikes, skiing or boarding (on warmer days and KEEP IT INSIDE YOUR COAT so that the water doesn't freeze), biking, etc. It fits very well. The straps adjust very well and easily. It is compact and the outside strap is handy to through a windbreaker or shirt on the outside so that it is easy to grab. 

The outside mesh pockets are handy as well. 

This is a good value and no problems yet, but I was sure to look mine over before buying it and use lots of outdoors gear.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 19, 2010)

How much was it? I may have to see if my local Target has any in stock. I've been looking for a small hydration pack for shorter hikes and skiing. I have a Camelback bladder with an insulated tube I could throw in there.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 19, 2010)

Now that I think about it I have a pair of hotronix I don't use anymore. I wonder if I could rig those up to keep the water from freezing while skiing.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2010)

It was originally $55 and on sale for $44.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2010)

Follow up: I have used it for hiking and for four ski days at Loveland and Alta. NO leaks. NO problems. It is large enough that I could through in a snack or two as well as my fleece vest. A very good value and it makes the ski days better! :beer:  It fits on the outside or inside of a coat.  No freezing issues.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh yeah mine is red:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 6, 2011)

Follow up:  I am contacting Kelty because it appears that the leaks are due to the "O" ring in the hydration pack and though mine drips slowly it does leak and makes everything wet in your bag.  I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, the hydration reservoir leaked like hell yesterday and I had to cut my hikes short.  I did some research on Kelty's site, and based on this entry in the "FAQ" section, it looks like the reservoir is made by a company named TFO and that based on this specific entry there have been other problems with the reservoirs as well:  



> *TFO® Warranty*
> TFO warrants all OEM products to be free from defects in workmanship and materials for one year from the date of purchase by the consumer. (Normal wear is not a defect.) If you are not satisfied with the performance of a TFO OEM product, TFO will repair or replace it under the following programs:
> 
> Return to Dealer or Manufacturer: If a consumer returns a TFO OEM product to the dealer or pack manufacturer, TFO will replace the product directly to the manufacturer upon the return of the defective product to TFO.
> ...




I need my bag and reservoir.  So I got a replacement bag made by Nalgene/Osprey that got great reviews from users.  I was wary of Camelback's version which was very similar to what I have.  Apparently the Nalgene/Osprey version is rigid so that it doesn't droop in the bag.


----------



## Nick (Jul 8, 2011)

This looks a lot like my Camelback MULE pack, which I've had for about seven years.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 8, 2011)

I really like the Hydrapak set up I am using and it's also easy to clean since you can turn the baldder inside out. Probably going on 2 years with it.

http://www.hydrapak.com/


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 8, 2011)

So *this is what I went with.* 










The 2 L version.  

Got it from Backcountry.com. Since they are here in SLC, the box just showed up. It fits like a glove and looks much better. It is rigid, so no more drooping.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2011)

Update: apparently Kelty is really busy with warranty claims, or have had so many complaints about the no-name bladder that they are not going to respond to me. Based on their site, it seems that they are pointing people to the manufacturer directly and passing the buck. So when I get back to SLC where the bladder is on my shelf I will call them up and get rid of it. 

The good news: if you are on the market, go with the Osprey/Nalgene Bladder. Much better than the Camelback, or Camelback wannabes. Screw top ensures no leaks. Looks familiar? Yeah, it is a Nalgene top. The bite valve ensures no leaks. And to add to it, you can lock the valve shut by turning it 90 degrees (to straight). No leaks then! Add the magnet clip for your strap and the anatomical back that is rigid and it is a winner. Much more comfortable than the other. Fits like a glove.

Just used some of my LL Bean Coupons to get the 3L version for my bigger day pack.


----------

